# Amateur Opera Videos



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Post your favorites.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^^ How seriously can we take this dude before the first note comes out when we see a "wrestling video game" on pause so he can sing Verdi, bravo bravo young fool.........:lol:


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

DarkAngel said:


> ^^^^ How seriously can we take this dude before the first note comes out when we see a "wrestling video game" on pause so he can sing Verdi, bravo bravo young fool.........:lol:


The boy's got talent. I love how he's wielding that fire iron :lol: The end is priceless.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah, how seriously can we take a tenor who sings "Largo al factotum"? (is this the same guy? perhaps his pro channel?)


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

daily sacrifices endured to be totally awesome diva .......ha ha


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> The boy's got talent. I love how he's wielding that fire iron :lol: The end is priceless.


I do hope you are a little bit kidding?
My ears are in pain now.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I do hope you are a little bit kidding?
> My ears are in pain now.


That's why this thread is called Amateur


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

DarkAngel said:


> daily sacrifices endured to be totally awesome diva .......ha ha


"I said no ice!" so relatable haha


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> That's why this thread is called Amateur


Fair enough. :angel:


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

graziesignore said:


> Yeah, how seriously can we take a tenor who sings "Largo al factotum"? (is this the same guy? perhaps his pro channel?)


Oh turns out he's not really amateur  
Even sopranos can't resist the temptation to sing "Largo al factotum"


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> Oh turns out he's not really amateur
> Even sopranos can't resist the temptation to sing "Largo al factotum"


You should always google first.
Fun clip anyway.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Sloe said:


> You should always google first.
> Fun clip anyway.


I usually do. But the clip was so fun indeed.


----------

